# best way to mirror



## zader (Jan 11, 2021)

Hi All,

Basic question.. complicated answer ..

I have 2 identical machines, except one has multiple zfs pools, the other has one... the multiple pool machine is also running live services, the other has a copy of them but is not in active use.   the machines are running a combination of live vm's and jails for all of the services.

what the best way to mirror/sync these two machines automatically, many times a day?  (the second machine is a hot standby)

thanks!


----------

